
Ask HN: Do you think I can be a good marketer? - charliebooklets
I recently started a blog about marketing. It has just 4 short posts. Do you like these ideas?
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;marketingstrategybooklet.blogspot.in&#x2F;p&#x2F;marketing-strategies.html
======
philippz
The way your blog looks like and by asking a question like that i would guess
that you are pretty unexperienced. But this is gross estimation.

Of course you can be a good marketer, if you want to. Try to get as much
experience as possible. Also "marketer" is a pretty big name. You should focus
on certain disciplines at the beginning, master them and then move forward.

But the fact that you start by writing down/share your knowledge on a blog is
a good mindset and beginning. ;) So keep going.

